# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Nieuwe website! Logisch? Forward de link!

## peteroomens

Als *posturoloog* (houdingskundige) houd ik me bezig met onderzoek naar 'alles' wat met onze houding te maken heeft en/of beïnvloedt. Veel is al bekend, veel meer nog niet. Een relatie tussen het (goed) functioneren van bijvoorbeeld ons kaakgewricht en onze houding zullen de meeste lezers niet direct voor de hand liggend vinden. Toch is hier onlangs een Duitse arts op gepromoveerd. Ook ik heb dit in mijn praktijk talloze keren kunnen constateren. Hetzelfde geldt voor bepaalde vormen van dyslexie in relatie tot de houding.

Het is belangrijk dat wetenschappers en (tand)artsen dit meer gaan inzien. Feitelijk zouden deze inzichten al in hun opleiding moeten worden besproken. Mondjesmaat gebeurt dit ook wel, maar het mag wat meer uitgebreid en vooral 'integraler'. Een lastig woord dat zoveel betekent als 'in relatie tot en er deel van uitmakend'.

Met mijn nieuwe Nederlands-/Engelstalige website http://www.posturologie.nl probeer ik hieraan bij te dragen. Deze site is voor iedereen bedoeld, dus ook de lezers van mijn column. Heb je vragen, stel die gerust.
Vind je de site logisch, ook al is misschien niet alles duidelijk, stuur dan een link naar je eigen netwerk. Zo worden dan zoveel mogelijk mensen geïnformeerd.

*Tot slot*
Verdien ik hieraan? Geen cent. Mijn enige doel is mijn kennis en ervaring met mijn columnlezers en anderen te delen!

Peter.

----------


## Nora

Hallo Peter,

Ik zie een bericht hier op het forum over Tarsaal tunnelsyndroom. Kun jij misschien deze persoon verder helpen? Ik heb er echt geen verstand van en ook ervaring mee.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## peteroomens

Komt voor elkaar! Groet, Peter

----------

